# FULL Ankona Copperhead Gen 2 Review



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

They just switched the tanks so they have fuel gauges. (My Sm 1656 is the same as yours- i marked off a wooden stick. 
Fortunately it burns very little
Fuel so not a big deal)
Thought it was odd I didn't get a battery when I picked up my boat as well. All in all I love my skiff as well.

Great review!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What are you comparing the boat to?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

No particular boat. Stability, I was comparing it to a Glide and BT micro.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

nice review, throw up some pictures of the rig, I'm currently looking at a CH for the Texas coast


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

View attachment 2722


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

More to come! Upgraded my phone and all my pictures are on my computer.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice review. 37mph is awesome, what size and pitch prop are you running? How is the fuel burn?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I have to verify but I think it's powertech 11.75" 3 blade, 17 pitch. Gets on plane quick. Good fuel efficiency, I only fill up every ten trips or so.


----------



## forTX (Oct 16, 2016)

Your skiff looks great! It's good to see a Copperhead with a Suzuki on it, I'm picking up my build next week and I'm leaning towards the Suzuki over the ETEC. Great review.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

forTX said:


> Your skiff looks great! It's good to see a Copperhead with a Suzuki on it, I'm picking up my build next week and I'm leaning towards the Suzuki over the ETEC. Great review.


IMO, the Zuke is a better motor.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have a gen 1 copperhead and have for two years. I will say this is a pretty accurate review of the boat. And I have had the pleasure on fishing on a lot of other boats.

With a 60 etec I'm getting similar speeds. I get around 6-7 mpg depending how heavy I'm loaded.

Overall it's a great boat for the price. It poles well, but gets a little wet in chop.


----------



## fastrack1 (Jun 19, 2014)

I also love my copperhead. Is the first skiff i've owned so maybe take it with a grain of salt but the price point allows me to own another larger center console as well for the family or those offshore trips. 

I get compliments everywhere I go. The $60k skiffs guys might turn their noses but the CH gets the job done. Mine has a 70 Yami on it and I've had it up to 41 on the gps. Usually tops at 39.


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 2, 2016)

I just wanted to thank you for your review. I ended up purchasing a used CH. I wanted to see if you could answer 3 questions please.
1. What type and brand of mounting bracket did you use for your GPS.
2. Where did you mount the transducer? Thru-hull?
3. Could you please send a picture of the GPS bracket mounted on your console and a picture of where you mount your transducer?

Thank you.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

View attachment 2973
View attachment 2971
View attachment 2969


Intrepid said:


> I just wanted to thank you for your review. I ended up purchasing a used CH. I wanted to see if you could answer 3 questions please.
> 1. What type and brand of mounting bracket did you use for your GPS.
> 2. Where did you mount the transducer? Thru-hull?
> 3. Could you please send a picture of the GPS bracket mounted on your console and a picture of where you mount your transducer?
> ...


I have a CC, not sure if you do. There is not much room for GPS so I used a RAM mount for my Lowrance 5ti. I drilled a hole just big enough for transducer plug and ran cable through first before installing mounting bracket to cover most of the hole. Here are some pics..

Ankona recommended to mount the transducer in front of the engine right next to the scupper hole on the port side. I didn't do it there because my Suzuki dealer didn't recommend it. I mounted it on the starboard side. Watch out for the bunks on the float-on trailer if you mount it there. Included pic of that too. I showed how I ran the wire too. I lose depth reading at like 19-20 mph.
View attachment 2972


----------



## Intrepid (Nov 2, 2016)

That's perfect. Thank you for getting back so quickly with the pictures and suggestions.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

forTX said:


> Your skiff looks great! It's good to see a Copperhead with a Suzuki on it, I'm picking up my build next week and I'm leaning towards the Suzuki over the ETEC. Great review.


Did you end up getting the Zuke 60 on your CH? I think I saw your build on Ankona FB page.. looks great! If you got the Zuke let me know what size prop/pitch you got. I am interested in performance numbers.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Review of Ankona Copperhead Gen 2(2016)
> By, Str8-Six
> 
> I put my down payment on my Copperhead back in August of last year and picked it up February. I've fished it more than 20 times since then and only now feel like I can give it the honest review it deserves. I did over a year of research before deciding on the Copperhead and was unable to find a detailed review at the time. I will try to be as detailed as possible with my review and include everything I couldn't find online when I was making my decision.
> ...


Long term update. Boat still looks new and in good shape besides some oyster rash and usual abuse. Went out today in some heavy wind in around 1-2’chop. It was so bad I had to head back in since I couldn’t escape the wind to fly fish. The boat performed very well under power in following sea trimmed up and also very well against sea. Did get wet while running with side wind, not sure if spray rails would have helped since it was pretty heavy wind. I believe Ankona installed the motor a little too low but that’s an easy fix, plan on highering it soon. When I previously measured draft it was muddy bottom so it was inaccurate. I would say draft is at least 8” or so. My resting draft is 8” with trolly and battery up front but the boat does squat a bit while resting. Which is fine since the stability makes up for it. I’ve been able to creep up to reds with backs out of the water, which is skinny enough for me. Customer service at Ankona is phenomenal and Erin has been more than helpful almost two years after sale. Overall still very happy and my next skiff will probably be another Ankona/SM. I updated the mentioned categories below.

Customer Service: 10/10
Build Quality: 9/10
Performance: 10/10
Draft: 7/10
Stability: 10/10
Noise: 10/10
Poling: 10/10
Accessories: 9/10
Price: 10/10
Total average score out of 10: 9.4


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice rig! You are a brave soul for heading out with the long rod. Pretty sure you would’ve got wet in anything today.FWIW ram mount makes a puck with a hole in the side that goes under that ball mount. It would save you from having to drill that hole on the outside of the base for the wires. I know it’s too late now but for anyone reading this.


----------

